# sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bin auch auf den Fehler gestoßen.....wird ja hier im Forum oft behandelt...leider helfen die ganzen Lösungsansätze bei mir nicht.

Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp?

G. R.

ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -C ethercard-diag || die "emake ethercard-diag failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake ethercard-diag failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

----------

## schachti

Du mußt uns schon den Fehler zeigen (ca. 30 Zeilen mehr).

----------

## Tinitus

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du mußt uns schon den Fehler zeigen (ca. 30 Zeilen mehr).

 

Hallo da steht es wahrscheinlich drin...mal testen

```
lta-diag.c:74:2: warning: #warning You must compile this program with the correct options!

alta-diag.c:75:2: warning: #warning See the last lines of the source file.

alta-diag.c:76:2: error: #error You must compile this driver with "-O".

epic-diag.c:83:2: warning: #warning You must compile this program with the correct options!

epic-diag.c:84:2: warning: #warning See the last lines of the source file.

epic-diag.c:85:2: error: #error You must compile this driver with "-O".
```

Aber kann man das für ein einzelnes ebuild ändern oder geht das nur über die make.conf?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Du mußt uns schon den Fehler zeigen (ca. 30 Zeilen mehr). 
> 
> Hallo da steht es wahrscheinlich drin...mal testen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

da das Problem doch woanders lieg hier noch mal der komplette Fehler:

```
patching file pub/diag/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 15 with fuzz 1.

patching file pub/diag/ether-wake.c

touch .patch

make -C pub/diag most

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag/pub/diag'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=nocona -pipe -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII   -c -o libflash.o libflash.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=nocona -pipe -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    ne2k-pci-diag.c libflash.o   -o ne2k-pci-diag

ne2k-pci-diag.c:41:2: Warnung: #warning You must compile this program with the correct options!

ne2k-pci-diag.c:42:2: Warnung: #warning See the last lines of the source file.

ne2k-pci-diag.c:43:2: Fehler: #error You must compile this driver with "-O".

make[1]: *** [ne2k-pci-diag] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag/pub/diag'

make: *** [most] Fehler 2

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag'

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -C ethercard-diag || die "emake ethercard-diag failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake ethercard-diag failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -C ethercard-diag || die "emake ethercard-diag failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake ethercard-diag failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen...ich dachte es liegt an den Makeopts in der make.conf.

Das war es aber nicht.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hat keiner eine Idee bzw. Lösungsvorschlag 

G. R.

----------

## Blackgate

Hi

Post mal das ergebnis von:

lsmod | grep ne2k-pci

wenn du was angezeigt bekommst, machst du ein 

modprobe ne2k-pci

So wies aussieht, liegt dein Problem evtl an einem Kernel Modul!

Greetz Blackgate

----------

## blu3bird

```
ne2k-pci-diag.c:43:2: Fehler: #error You must compile this driver with "-O".
```

Was ist denn jetzt an der Fehlermeldung so schwer zu verstehen?

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Aber kann man das für ein einzelnes ebuild ändern oder geht das nur über die make.conf?

 

Wenn Du Dir eine bashrc schreibst ja, siehe dazu hier. Aber was spricht dagegen -O1 oder auch -O2 global zu aktivieren?

----------

## 69719

Manch einer ist noch den V-Tech Lerncomputer gewöhnt...

```

mkdir -p /etc/portage /etc/portage/env /etc/portage/env/sys-apps && echo 'CFLAGS="-O2"' > /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/net-tools && emerge net-tools

```

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> Manch einer ist noch den V-Tech Lerncomputer gewöhnt...
> 
> ```
> 
> mkdir -p /etc/portage /etc/portage/env /etc/portage/env/sys-apps && echo 'CFLAGS="-O2"' > /etc/portage/env/sys-apps/net-tools && emerge net-tools
> ...

 

Also ich habe den alten Bug gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150855

und habe mal einen neuen auf gemacht:

G. R.

----------

## 69719

Das sieht mir aber nicht nach deinem Bug aus.

Dein Fehler ist, dass du ohne das CFLAG "-O" übersetzten willst.

```

ne2k-pci-diag.c:43:2: Fehler: #error You must compile this driver with "-O".

```

Der Bug den du als link eingefügt hast, findet eine header Datei nicht.

```

alta-diag.c:89:27: error: asm/unaligned.h: No such file or directory

```

Vielleicht liege ich ja auch daneben...

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> Das sieht mir aber nicht nach deinem Bug aus.
> 
> Dein Fehler ist, dass du ohne das CFLAG "-O" übersetzten willst.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Naja aber wieso soll ich das CFLAG für dieses eine Programm ändern? Ist das nicht ein Fehler im Makefile für das Progamm sprich ebuild?

G. R.

----------

## schachti

Man sollte generell eine Optimierung verwenden, entweder -O2 oder -Os. Lediglich zum Debuggen kann es sinnvoll sein, ohne Optimierung zu übersetzen.

----------

